
FoundationDB Summit: video roundup - tosh
https://www.foundationdb.org/blog/foundationdb-summit-2018-video-roundup/
======
ryanworl
I’m the speaker from the “Solving Everyday Data Problems with FoundationDB”
talk!

Happy to answer any questions about my talk, the conference, or FoundationDB
in general.

~~~
bodi
I've only recently been evaluating FoundationDB for an upcoming project and
have not yet gotten into the video roundup, so please forgive..

Is anyone using FoundationDB as a graphdb akin to Neo4j?

It seems to me Document Layers could be used to create virtual property edges
from the underlying KV store?

Any thoughts/plans on how Foundation could be used as a graph in general?

Thanks!

~~~
ryanworl
Yes, creating an adjacency list graph model would be straight forward. The
most important thing is to keep as many operations in flight as possible, as
the graph model is essentially a lot of distributed pointer chasing. If you’re
interested in some help with your evaluation, you can send me an email to the
address in my profile.

